# Classifieds > Testimonials >  General Exotics

## Amphibians

Anybody have experience with this website? They currently have about every frog I want. If I get some good feedback I might be about to drop some real dough. 


http://www.generalexotics.com/frogs-c-1

----------


## Ebony

Hey Richie, Obviously I have not used this website....But Wow!, the Frogs. I particularly liked the Peacock ornate tree frog. Very pretty. Oh and the Waxy Monkey frog has gorgeous eyes. 

Darn It :Frown: , Its just not fare. You are sooooo lucky :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Amphibians

Anybody actually get some animals from them??

and Ebony, I thought the same thing when I saw that peacock tree frog, but upon image searching them I've yet to come up with another specimen so perfect. beautifal though.

----------


## Kurt

Yeah, there is some cools tuff over there. I liked the marbled reed frog and the Vietnamese spotted gliding frog. By the way, that peacock treefrog is a juvenile. As they mature they change color. See my photo albums to see an adult. Its labeled "big-eyed treefrog".

----------


## Ebony

Gee Kurt, I see what you mean. Apart from the beautiful big eyes you wouldn't think it was the same frog.

----------


## Kurt

Well, it unfortunately is. I got a pair of these peacock treefrogs at a show once and about six or less monthslater they looked like the picture in my album. If they kept the juvenile colouring they would be one one of my favorite frogs.

----------


## Ebony

You would think that the seller might have thought that was an important piece of information to point out to you when purchasing this frog. I still think its a gorgeous frog with those beautiful eyes though Kurt.

----------


## Kurt

Why would a vendor tell you it will turn "ugly" as it matures? To do so may discourage any sales of the frog.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

I have browsed his site in the past, but it looks to me like he sells far too many obviously wild caught animals for my taste.

----------


## Tropicok

If the owner of General Exotics is named Eric and his info says Moore, OK then I have had some communication with him.  He is only a middleman, he gets orders and then gets them from someplace in Dallas. I asked him if I could come and look at his setups and he became very rude.  He said he did not have a walk-in store nor did he allow people at his house.  Also said he didn't have time to chat with me unless I was placing an order.    He did not mention that he raises any frogs at all.  This conversation took place before the big raid on a pet/reptile distributor  in Arlington (near Dallas).  Just saying..............? ..that's all.  No member of the herp society here has ever heard of him.   :Confused:

----------


## John Clare

A bunch of "dealers" were using _Global_ Exotics in Arlington, TX (in the Dallas metropolitan area) as their source and shippers.  Reptiles'n'critters is another example.  They all switched suppliers after the big raid on Global.

----------


## Ebony

> Why would a vendor tell you it will turn "ugly" as it matures? To do so may discourage any sales of the frog.


To *not* do so would discourage any further sales. Surely they want future sales and a good rep. But I wouldn't say the frog is ugly. It pays to read up on a frog before a purchase then.

----------


## Kurt

Thats why I put the word ugly in quotation marks.

----------


## Ebony

I suppose like any thing, there would be allot of dodgy dealers out there. If i had that kinda choice in frogs, I wouldn't be able to resist and i would be doing allot of impulse buying. As long as I had the enclosures id have the frogs :Smile: . Mind you im quite busy with my* measly* 3 species :Stick Out Tongue:  that we are allowed to keep. I would so give any thing to go to one of those frog shows that you have over there. We have nothing like that here at all.

----------


## Kurt

There's a big one in Anaheim, California every year. The convention center is just down the street from Disneyland. The hotel I stayed in was awesome. You could make it a vaction. Rent a car and drive all over SoCal. You could go to the San Diego and/or LA Zoo, the Aquarium of the Pacific in Long Beach, the San Diego Wild Animal Park, Sea World and so on. You could hit the beach in Hunington or Laguna. Just writing this makes me want to go back.

----------


## Ebony

I wish....Got to watch money at the moment, Kids costing allot. If I win lotto I'll be there in a flash :Wink: .

----------


## Kurt

Good luck and remember you have to buy a ticket to win.

----------


## Malduroque

> There's a big one in Anaheim, California every year. The convention center is just down the street from Disneyland. The hotel I stayed in was awesome. You could make it a vaction. Rent a car and drive all over SoCal. You could go to the San Diego and/or LA Zoo, the Aquarium of the Pacific in Long Beach, the San Diego Wild Animal Park, Sea World and so on. You could hit the beach in Hunington or Laguna. Just writing this makes me want to go back.


I've found that the best way to access all of these places is to actually live here.

----------


## Kurt

When I was there I wanted to move there. I think I would love to live in either Laguna or San Diego.

----------


## Nora

Not directly related to purchase experience but the frogs being sold as Vietnamese Spotted Gliding Frogs (Rhacophorus annamensis) are another one of those juvenile color change examples like a peacock - but more so. I was looking into Annams several months back - and they only keep that coloration for a short time before becoming a muddy tree bark brown. Nice looking body form but no special color attraction as adults.
I haven't ordered from General Exotics - I did some limited looking at the place last summer, a real mixed bag of responses, some people loved them some hated - the only thing substantial that I got from my research was that their turnover seemed fairly high with all the pros and cons that go with that type of operation.

----------


## Kurt

Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## SethD

I wouldn't recommend them. I have heard of a couple of negative experiences and I also see they directly copied and pasted information taken from several care sheets on the web to make their "hobby notes" about a species. That is generally considered in poor taste if you don't ask permission. I know they didn't ask permission to copy and paste parts of my M. stelzneri article and I doubt they ask permission for parts I recognize they copied and pasted from the care sheets of others either.

----------


## John Clare

If you direct him to remove it, he is obligated by copyright law to do so.  His full contact information is listed here: Generalexotics.com - General Exotics - Exotic Animals from GeneralExotics.com, Buy Your Reptiles and Amphibians Here!

----------


## SethD

> If you direct him to remove it, he is obligated by copyright law to do so.  His full contact information is listed here: Generalexotics.com - General Exotics - Exotic Animals from GeneralExotics.com, Buy Your Reptiles and Amphibians Here!


Nah, I am not going to bother asking him to remove it, my goal in writing that article was to make a little information available as little or nothing was available on that species. I wouldn't have minded in the least if he had asked, I just think it is just a bit in poor taste to copy and paste from care articles others wrote without asking permission or saying where you got it from. He seems to have done the same thing with his "hobby notes" for scaphiophryne marmorata as well. Apparently he did quite a bit of copy and paste from  Marc Staniszewski's article which can be found here: Madagascan Burrowing Frogs Care Sheet

----------


## SethD

> I went ahead and edited it. In my defense, it was not taken from FrogForum.net - 
> 
> http://www.noahsarkpetsshop.com/care...lkingtoad.html
> 
> I don't know who wrote it first??


It was first up on Devin edmonds site. Amphibian Care >> Yellow and Black Walking Toad (Melanophryniscus stelzneri) It has been there for a number of years. I guess "Noahsarkpetshop.com" copied it from there. With the fresh imports coming in this year quite a bit of new interest was kindled and John asked if he could post it here as well.

----------


## Firestar72

> Anybody have experience with this website? They currently have about every frog I want. If I get some good feedback I might be about to drop some real dough. 
> 
> 
> http://www.generalexotics.com/frogs-c-1


Last night I bought my first ever animal online from them. They should ship them Mon. or Tues. I plan on taking pictures as soon as I open the box. I will show them to you guys and give you an update.

----------


## JeffX

> Last night I bought my first ever animal online from them. They should ship them Mon. or Tues. I plan on taking pictures as soon as I open the box. I will show them to you guys and give you an update.



I hope it works out for you.  What did you get?

----------


## Firestar72

> I hope it works out for you.  What did you get?


I ordered two captive breed baby Blue -White's Tree Frogs.

----------


## Amphibians

Nice! I saw your setup they should be quite happy there. Is that waterfall bowl big enough for them as a water dish? If not you may need an additional water dish. Please keep us posted on how the frogs were shipped, condition they arrived in, and health.

----------


## Firestar72

> Is that waterfall bowl big enough for them as a water dish? If not you may need an additional water dish.


I think it will be ok when they are babies, but when they are much older I will need to take out the bottom shelf of the waterfall (pretty large basin) or add a waterdish. I do have a small water dish that I was going to add with my treated water. I have been using only treated water like I supposed to in the terrarium. btw I also use filtered water with my birds too. It can help prevent feather plucking.

----------


## Firestar72

Well, I just checked my email. I thought it was going to be a shipped status but it was....

General Exotics Reptiles and Amphibians
     Order Number: ####



     Date Ordered: Friday 30 April, 2010
_The comments for your order are:_ Sorry, we are out of  Blue dumpy's. Our main supplier is out so it will be two weeks before he  has them. I am trying to locate some for you. I'm sorry for the  inconvenience. I will let you know tomorrow for sure. Thanks.  
     Your order has been updated to the following status: 
*New status:* Backorder

The problem is I also ordered small crickets from joshsfrogs.com at the same time..if I wait too weeks the crickets might be too big and I will have wasted my money. But, I'll know more tomorrow.

----------


## Kurt

Well, thats a bummer.

----------


## Firestar72

I just wanted to give an update. Eric from generalexotics.com wasn't able to find any blue White's Tree Frogs. He offered to send me some crickets when I got frogs from him a few weeks from now. But I decided I would rather have a refund. I did get my full refund from him and then I went to another site and bought 2 blues. I'll see how they work.

----------


## Paul Rust

> The problem is I also ordered small crickets from joshsfrogs.com at the same time..if I wait too weeks the crickets might be too big and I will have wasted my money. But, I'll know more tomorrow.


*If something like this happen again Joshs Frogs will ship the size you want whenever you want them, just call them and they will work it out. Josh is a great guy and will try everything to accomodate your needs.*

----------


## Firestar72

I finally got my two White's Tree frogs from generalexotics.com

----------


## Socrates

Those don't look like Blue's to me.  But groovy frogs nonetheless!

----------


## Firestar72

> Those don't look like Blue's to me.  But groovy frogs nonetheless!


I think they are a little cold, maybe thats why they are darker. Heres a closer up pic.

----------


## Kurt

Yeah!!!

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

> When I was there I wanted to move there. I think I would love to live in either Laguna or San Diego.


Many days I wondered why the %$#^ I ever left San Diego...then the crazy herp laws passed in 2007 and I was glad I got myself and my critters out legally before then.

----------


## Kurt

I was just visiting so I have no idea what the herp laws are like there.

----------


## Ribbitmethis

I tried asking for some information before ordering from General exotics (I was going to order Peacock Tree Frogs).  That was about 1 to 1-1/2 weeks ago, still haven't heard anything back.  All I asked for was information on the health of his juvies and if he'd had problems with parasites on his wild caught's in the recent past...
The listing does have a good detailed description of the color phases of the frog, and the one shown is an adult.
By the way, they have 2 listings for _Leptopelis vermiculatus_ (aka Peacock Tree Frog OR Big Eyed Tree Frog) at different prices ($18 for PTF and $15 for BETF)._  There is no information given under the listing titled Big Eyed Tree Frog.
_

----------


## John Clare

To the best of my knowledge he doesn't keep the stock on premises, but rather he re-sells for wholesalers.

----------

